# Answer my apprentice questions



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I can't answer those questions, but you may want to talk with a lineman about how often they work. Most I know work a crap ton of OT and are always gone. Some of the apprentices can make between $150k to $200k in a year because of all the OT. (Cali wages of course, but it is still a lot of OT)


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

First math you will need is algebra which is easy and fun to learn.
I suggest Kahn Academy. 
https://www.khanacademy.org/math/algebra


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Elect54!

How often are you out on the road now?

You realize most lineman go where ever there is storm damage and they all get plenty of overtime.

Maybe suck it up until you are a journeyman and try to get into a company that works closer to your home.

As for math skills there are plenty of places online to hone up your math skills. Kahn academy is one example.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> First math you will need is algebra which is easy and fun to learn.
> I suggest Kahn Academy.
> https://www.khanacademy.org/math/algebra


I second Kahn Academy as well as ALEKS


----------



## Elect54 (Jan 13, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard @Elect54!
> 
> How often are you out on the road now?
> 
> ...


 my job is based on the road i stay out of town 24/7. 12 hours a day 7 days a week most of the time, i love to work over time! 40 hours a week i think i would have to much time on my hands and would be bored! I know i would travel for storms sometimes but occasionally i know people work in cities around their home and get to sleep in their own bed 
Me and the mother of my child broke up couple months ago an havent seen my daughter as much so i send them money all the time but i dont want to just buy her love like that i was to give her love from playing with her but i guess it is what it is, just dont want to be a dead beat father!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Elect54 said:


> my job is based on the road i stay out of town 24/7. 12 hours a day 7 days a week most of the time, i love to work over time! 40 hours a week i think i would have to much time on my hands and would be bored! I know i would travel for storms sometimes but occasionally i know people work in cities around their home and get to sleep in their own bed
> Me and the mother of my child broke up couple months ago an havent seen my daughter as much so i send them money all the time but *i dont want to just buy her love like that i was to give her love from playing with her but i guess it is what it is, just dont want to be a dead beat father!*


I like you and applaud your interests and efforts towards your daughter there son. There doesn't seem to be many men built like that these days. 

Take some online classes for algebra skills and you should do fine on the entry test. 

Sounds like you have your head on straight.

Best of luck in your new endeavors.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I didn't hear "please". First things first, you gotta walk before you can run. Line work is a young mans game, so you have that going for you. But, rarely are you home. Power lines aren't all in your town, some are far away.
Explain, "24/7. *12* hours a day"? I get the 7 part. About the math required, trigonometry, as well as algebra, adding and subtracting fractions, and decimals is the least you'll need to know. 

(besides the 24 hours in a day thing).


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Your posts are very difficult to read. Try some punctuation and paragraphs. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elect54 (Jan 13, 2019)

joebanana said:


> I didn't hear "please". First things first, you gotta walk before you can run. Line work is a young mans game, so you have that going for you. But, rarely are you home. Power lines aren't all in your town, some are far away.
> Explain, "24/7. *12* hours a day"? I get the 7 part. About the math required, trigonometry, as well as algebra, adding and subtracting fractions, and decimals is the least you'll need to know.
> 
> (besides the 24 hours in a day thing).


So like my job now is based off out of town like i never work near my home town i live in a camper instead of staying in a hotel so i get to keep most of my per diem rent is only 450 a month, hotels would probably be 2k a month so Im saving alot of money i paid cash for my camper but i work 12 hours a day 7 days a week and every 3 weeks i normally take 3 days off to see my daughter


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Elect54 said:


> So like my job now is based off out of town like i never work near my home town i live in a camper instead of staying in a hotel so i get to keep most of my per diem rent is only 450 a month, hotels would probably be 2k a month so Im saving alot of money i paid cash for my camper but i work 12 hours a day 7 days a week and every 3 weeks i normally take 3 days off to see my daughter


Dude I'm out of breath just reading this run-on post. Periods. Use them. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You're 22 making bank providing for your kid. Keep doing that for a while. Save up lots of money. Live well below your means as you are. You never know how long it or the economy will last.


----------

